# Another id



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Was out on one of my ponds today since the weather here(East central MS) was in the mid-upper seventies(and tonight we are having snow just north of here!!!). Anyway, was looking at some moss at the edge of the pond and amongst some rush to see what might be popping up early and I found these two: I have no clue what the first one may be.. it superficially resembles Watersprite. I think/hope the second one is a bacopa(fingers crossed). Thanks in advance!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello HDBenson,
the first one is rather blurred, but I guess it belongs to the family Apiaceae = Umbelliferae. 
The second looks to me at first glance like emersed Rotala rotundifolia that comes from Asia and is naturalized in the warmer parts of the U.S. But I don't know if there are indigenous lookalikes in N America.
In both cases I'd wait for flowers / inflorescences for ID. And additionally trying to grow the round-leaved one in the tank to see if the submersed form looks like R. rotundifolia.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks mire! I will do an image search on emersed R. rotundifolia. There is one native Rotala sp in Mississippi but it's emersed form looks nothing like this plant but, the one pictured here are only about an inch tall. I didn't grab any of these stems since they are the only ones I found so I didn't want to take one and these be the only few left. When they get a few inches longer I'll get more pictures and try some both emersed and submersed. Regarding the first one I'll get a better picture.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the second one is probably a _Hypericum_, not _Rotala_.


----------

